# She gave birth!



## aimleigh

Well it is a very good job I changed her into her tank last night because I woke up to around 10 squeaking babies. cutest sound to wake up to. 
mom's doing fantastic, she won't let me near them yet, I'm assuming they're all fine As she is over them protecting them.
mom's had some eggs and some soy milk.

I am so proud of her. & I feel like a grandmother constantly checking on them lol.
aw i love them already.


----------



## erikablanchettexo

Yay! That's so exciting


----------



## aimleigh

erikablanchettexo said:


> Yay! That's so exciting


I am in love with them. They mean everything to me


----------



## aimleigh

Another picture of the little jellybeans!!


----------



## Daize

Congratulations on your new additions. 

Glad to hear mom and babies are doing well.


----------



## aimleigh

Daize said:


> Congratulations on your new additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear mom and babies are doing well.


Thank you :'D
all babies have their milk bands& she's had 12. mom's feeding and watering all fine, and she seems like she doesn't mind me fussing her whilst she's sitting with her babies. in fact she started bruxing. 

I absolutely love them all and don't ever want to get rid of any lol


----------



## kksrats

I love rat babies! Is there any concern that the other girl you got could be pregnant as well? Also, I just noticed that your girl who gave birth has high white markings which means that some of her pups may develop a genetic condition called megacolon. There is a sticky on megacolon that you should read and many of us have experience with it first hand if you have any questions. However, just because she's high white, doesn't mean that megacolon is absolutely going to happen in her pups, it's just something that you should be aware of just in case. Glad everyone is doing good, I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow


----------



## aimleigh

kksrats said:


> I love rat babies! Is there any concern that the other girl you got could be pregnant as well? Also, I just noticed that your girl who gave birth has high white markings which means that some of her pups may develop a genetic condition called megacolon. There is a sticky on megacolon that you should read and many of us have experience with it first hand if you have any questions. However, just because she's high white, doesn't mean that megacolon is absolutely going to happen in her pups, it's just something that you should be aware of just in case. Glad everyone is doing good, I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow


yeah I've already thought about it. and I didn't know she had high white markings. and I shall read about mega colon :-( I dreaded ever hearing that:-(. 
I hope nothing goes wrong. I am in bits enough knowing I can't keep them like I really want to :'( thank you very much


----------



## FallDeere

Isn't megacolon nearly non existent in the UK?

Such cute little pinkies. <3 I hope things continue to go well! I am excited to watch them grow! ^_^


----------



## aimleigh

FallDeere said:


> Isn't megacolon nearly non existent in the UK?
> 
> Such cute little pinkies.


I haven't got a clue, I don't know much about it. I hope everything will be alright though:-(.
& aw thank you. I absolutely love them to the moon and back. really want to keep them but I live with my boyfriend and his mom won't let me :-(


----------



## Cookie and Mischief

Adorable! Congrats on your grandratties!


----------



## aimleigh

Cookie and Mischief said:


> Adorable! Congrats on your grandratties!


Haha aw thank you, i am over the moon <3


----------



## kksrats

aimleigh said:


> I haven't got a clue, I don't know much about it. I hope everything will be alright though:-(.
> & aw thank you. I absolutely love them to the moon and back. really want to keep them but I live with my boyfriend and his mom won't let me :-(


Didn't even look at where you're from, I'm sorry. FallDeere is correct, megacolon has really been fought against in the UK, unlike here in the states >.< Still pays to be on the lookout for anything unusual though; I generally have all my rescue litters on early genetic issue watch until they're around 8 weeks.


----------



## aimleigh

kksrats said:


> aimleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got a clue, I don't know much about it. I hope everything will be alright though:-(.
> & aw thank you. I absolutely love them to the moon and back. really want to keep them but I live with my boyfriend and his mom won't let me :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even look at where you're from, I'm sorry. FallDeere is correct, megacolon has really been fought against in the UK, unlike here in the states >.< Still pays to be on the lookout for anything unusual though; I generally have all my rescue litters on early genetic issue watch until they're around 8 weeks.
Click to expand...

oh god yeah! I totally agree. I will definitely will be on the look out. 
my girl seems so tired and exhausted, and she is constantly arched over her babies, I'm not sure it's because it's what's comfortable for her but I thought they lie on their side whilst nursing. 
I love sitting and watching her with her babies! It's so adorable.


----------



## aimleigh

surly that's got to be uncomfortable for her and she seems to be breathing quite quick. It may be because she is exhausted :-( my poor baba xo


----------



## kksrats

She'll probably arch over them like that until they're a little bigger. That's pretty typical of new moms; not sure if it's out of guarding them, making sure they can all get to a nipple, or what. Eventually it'll get to a point where she'll nurse them in whatever position they "attack" her in lol I can't imagine having so many babies at once.


----------



## aimleigh

ah; I can't imagine either. I just absolutely love watching how naturally it comes to her. I do feel so sorry for her though. pet rats actually amaze me. 

that's why we love our little fuzzlets


----------



## kksrats

It sounds like she's doing wonderfully, and she's got you there to make sure she's ok. Twelve is a pretty common litter size, so it shouldn't be too stressful for her. I've seen litters of up to 21 taken care of with absolutely no help needed from me; they're amazing little creatures, for sure. She'll probably start begging you to take her out of the cage after a few days. It's perfectly fine to take her out and I do encourage it both to give her a little break and to maintain the bond between you two.


----------



## aimleigh

aw I'm glad to hear it :-D
and we haven't got a bond yet, I haven't even had her a week yet, she doesn't mind me fussing her whilst shes in the tank so I am going to take this time to build my bond. any ideas on how to do this? lol


----------



## kksrats

Honestly, she'll be so grateful for you taking her out of the tank occasionally so that she can have a break I think that'll greatly improve your bond. And the fact that she lets you touch her while she's on her nest is a really good sign. I always found that I bond a lot better with females that I've rescued pregnant or with a young litter than ones that I raised from birth.


----------



## aimleigh

aw bless her. hopefully everything will be fine then :-D. After my exam tomorrow I'm going to get her out and give her a break. and tidy her tank a little, she's made a right mess lol


----------



## aimleigh

so I tried to get her our for free time and she tried to make a run for it off the bed. when I take her out, can she go into her cage to her friends for a while. I don't know how to stop her from jumping off the bed and just staying on the bed :-/


----------



## FallDeere

That should be fine. She would probably enjoy seeing her friends.


----------



## untidyvenus

Congrats!! Mom is beautiful, cant wait to see fuzzie pictures! My only experience with mama rats was a rescue I had who gave birth to 19- all survived, though mama Twister was a little nutty afterwords, I dont blame her, of course she may have been a little nutty to begin with too ;3

Sounds like she's a happy healthy mama!


----------



## aimleigh

untidyvenus said:


> Congrats!! Mom is beautiful, cant wait to see fuzzie pictures! My only experience with mama rats was a rescue I had who gave birth to 19- all survived, though mama Twister was a little nutty afterwords, I dont blame her, of course she may have been a little nutty to begin with too ;3
> 
> Sounds like she's a happy healthy mama!


aw thank you!
and I adore all 12 of them! &I'm lucky because all my little bubbas babies has survived too.
momma is doing great, bit tired but expected. 
they're all wigglers because I find them dotted all over the place and have to get them back to mom. did think she was moving them but I sat and watched them moving (thought they'd be too young).
she is fantastic and such a natural!

pictures:
1&2 are from day 1.
2&3&4 are from day 2. momma finally got a tiny bit of sleep.
5: day 3, aw they're soo cute. 
6: I'm assuming s/he's the runt as s/he is smaller than the rest which makes me love s/he more and I might keep him/her lol.

well I want to keep them all!!!!
xoxo


----------



## aimleigh

pics xox


----------



## kksrats

Oh my goodness all those little blazes! Still kind of hard to tell, but it looks like a lot of them will look like mom in pattern if not in color as well. I love when their skin starts to darken to reveal their patterns, it's so exciting


----------



## Grawrisher

Oh my goodness what beautiful little things! I love seeing baby rats....they're so cute!


----------



## aimleigh

kksrats said:


> Oh my goodness all those little blazes! Still kind of hard to tell, but it looks like a lot of them will look like mom in pattern if not in color as well. I love when their skin starts to darken to reveal their patterns, it's so exciting


is that what marking she is? never knew lol. and I adore them so bad! loving watching them grow up!


Grawrisher said:


> Oh my goodness what beautiful little things! I love seeing baby rats....they're so cute!


aw thank you  I love them I do! 

xoxo


----------



## kksrats

Lol yeah she looks like what is typically called an husky or roan. Her color will likely fade as she ages as more white hairs grow in. I'm positive that your litter is going to be a bunch of beauties and I'm a little sad that I'm so far away lol


----------



## TattedRat

how sweet!! I'm sorry your boyfriend's mom won't let you keep them! maybe she will change her mind and fall in love with them too!! you never know. Xox


----------



## aimleigh

kksrats said:


> Lol yeah she looks like what is typically called an husky or roan. Her color will likely fade as she ages as more white hairs grow in. I'm positive that your litter is going to be a bunch of beauties and I'm a little sad that I'm so far away lol


aw!! I do love her coloring tbh, she is beautiful& I am looking forward to the babies growing up and to see what they look like  obviously I don't want them to grow up too fast. &aw i know lol


----------



## aimleigh

TattedRat said:


> how sweet!! I'm sorry your boyfriend's mom won't let you keep them! maybe she will change her mind and fall in love with them too!! you never know. Xox


I know yeah! you never know. I'd love to keep at least 2. fingers crossed!! xoxo


----------



## TattedRat

aimleigh said:


> I know yeah! you never know. I'd love to keep at least 2. fingers crossed!! xoxo


My Father has a phobia of rats, but he has grown to love them! He told me he used to get chased by (as he called them) Giant super rats down by the docks haha. But as I said, now he loves them.


----------



## aimleigh

a few are going to good homes but ill have 6 left, I'd like to keep a few. my rats are looked after and spoilt so I don't see what the problem is tbf :-/


----------



## aimleigh

One of the babies today  

getting their colouring now and tiny baby hairs are appearing too haha.
beautiful xoxo


----------



## FallDeere

Goodness, it's so cute. They grow so stinkin' fast! I'm excited to see what they look like when their fur comes in. That's the cutest stage, in my opinion. When they actually look like tiny baby rats instead of weird pink things. XD Man, I love watching rats grow. <3

How is the momma doing?


----------



## aimleigh

FallDeere said:


> Goodness, it's so cute. They grow so stinkin' fast! I'm excited to see what they look like when their fur comes in. That's the cutest stage, in my opinion. When they actually look like tiny baby rats instead of weird pink things. XD Man, I love watching rats grow.


aw i know yeah! I hope they look like their mom because I love her colour and marking lol. beautiful


----------



## aimleigh

Here is a new photo of the babies:-D they're growing up so fast!xxx


----------



## Korra

Can you post some top-down views of the babies? That last photo you took has the baby looking really thin but it could just be the angle.


----------



## aimleigh

ah, not a good photo because they're feeding like.


----------



## Korra

Ok that looks better. The first pics looked a little concerning cuz he almost looked like he had a big head with a small body, which can be a sign of not enough nutrients. But they look good


----------



## crystal3769

Thanks for sharing, my girl just had 13 babies 2 days ago. It's nice to see what's ahead for me. Keep sharing, they're adorable.


----------



## aimleigh

crystal3769 said:


> Thanks for sharing, my girl just had 13 babies 2 days ago. It's nice to see what's ahead for me. Keep sharing, they're adorable.


aw thank you  ill keep everything updated. theyvery changed so much over the past week. It's amazing to be part of it  cherish every moment xoxo


----------



## aimleigh

Quick update, they're now 1 week and 6 days old. growing so fast and now beginning to open their eyes. I think I have more girls than boys.momma is doing great, fur is still yellow but im not sure what that is. but overall all 11 of them are doing great


----------



## Hedgian

the yellow in her fur is probably just buck grease


----------



## aimleigh

I've tried cleaning it off her but nothing is coming off like


----------



## FallDeere

Females don't get buck grease, though, do they? I thought only intact bucks got that. My guess is the yellow is milk in her fur, but I could be wrong.

Such cute... I love that age! It's just the cutest thing ever when they actually start to look like little rats, but still haven't started opening their eyes. <3 I'm glad things are going well!


----------



## Hedgian

I honestly don't know, I always saw buck grease as like ratty sweat


----------



## aimleigh

I haven't got a clue lol. & aw same FallDeere, they are the cutest thing ever in the world. I love getting them out and just holding them lol. they're my life


----------



## kksrats

I'm willing to bet it's milk staining. They are so freakin adorable!


----------



## aimleigh

Yeah that's what I think too! I took a video of one earlier which makes my heart melt which I will try and uploaD now hehe


----------



## aimleigh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhe1Vj6f5aA


----------



## Charmify

aww that was super cute!! I commented underneath the video! (I'm Quills&Tails)


----------



## aimleigh

Charmify said:


> aww that was super cute!! I commented underneath the video! (I'm Quills&Tails)


aw thank you :'D


----------



## kksrats

They're so cute when they start trying to take care of themselves grooming and whatnot. I'm surprised my college grades didn't suffer considering the amount of time I'd spend just sitting there giggling at rat babies lol


----------



## Jessiferatu

Oh gosh. They are SO cute it's almost unbearable. I would love to foster a preggo mommy one day, when I have the space.


----------



## aimleigh

aw thank you every one lol


----------



## aimleigh

Between 4 and 5 weeks old!! all amazing


----------

